# Arctic Liquid Cooler II 360 an Aorus Master Z390



## Buchseite (30. Juni 2020)

Hallo Forum,

habe mir obige WaKü zugelegt. Ich stelle aber fest das meine Drehzahl nicht hoch regelt.
Habe das PWM Kabel an CPU Header angeschlossen. Im Bios habe ich PWM Signal + Manuelle Kurve gewählt.
Bei Cinebench verändert sich die Drehzahl nicht merklich. Obwohl bei CPU Temp 60 Grad 100 Prozent eingestellt ist.
Woran kann es liegen?
Muss ich im Bios auf Normal und nicht auf Manuell stellen,
oder die SIV Software von Gigabyte deinstallieren?
Für Eure Ratschläge vorab Danke....

Gruß

Buchseite


----------



## Buchseite (30. Juni 2020)

Es war die SIV Software. Nach der deinstallation war alles oki.......


----------

